# Pulsador inalambrico sin pilas , alguien sabe como ?



## fernandob (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.schneiderelectric.es/sit..._and_control/harmony_xb5r.xml&p_function_id=5

es de buena familia (schneider)...... pero no vi como ?

sera un fuelle que emite un sonido ?? muy trucho, no creo.

imagino que al pulsar generas energia y esta alimenta por un instante a un Tx .
pero no encontre info tecmica que lo diga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2012)

*Control a distancia *

Con un alcance *desde 25 hasta 100 metros* entre el transmisor y el receptor.
Precios de España en PVR Euros 

Descargar lista de precios Harmony XB5R (zip 46 Kb)


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2012)

haaaagggggggggg   no puedo abrir comprimidos......

cuanto saleeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 1, 2012)

No será la tipica del encendedor que al apretar te da una super descarga de 1000volts???

Es un cristal que al ser presionado libera gran energía...seguramente en un frecuencia deterinada y bueno... 

sin necesidad de energia externa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2012)

Fer , bajate el 

7-zip

o el 

Jzip

Los dos son gratuitos y muy pequeños y andan muy bien , antes usaba el 7 ahora me gusta más el J 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2012)

bueno, grracias 2M , lo voy a bajar.
ya mire, 200 euros, mas de mil mangos el par pulsador Tx y modulo rx.

y 8x euros el tx.....500 mangos...........

saladito .


----------

